# Selling a Dubai registered car to an Abu Dhabi resident??



## Yoga girl

Can anyone shed some light on the step by step process and documents required to sell a car registered in Dubai to a resident of Abu Dhabi?

I have visited 2 RTA offices and they seem either not to know or very hazy with the process. I rather not have to drive back and forth from Abu Dhabi trying to make sense out of it all! 

Has anyone done it?


----------



## Berliner

- Dubai seller meets Abu Dhabi buyer at Dubai RTA (assuming the car has Dubai plates)

- Car is tested at RTA 

- Once the car has passed the test, Dubai seller takes off both front and rear plates from the car

- With the plates in hand, both Dubai seller and Abu Dhabi buyer go to the RTA desk and say they want to transfer ownership and that the car will be towed to Abu Dhabi (Alternatively the buyer can get blue export plates with which he can drive in the UAE for a week).

- Once the ownership is transferred, Dubai seller goes home

- Abu Dhabi buyer takes the car to Abu Dhabi, gets it tested again, gets Abu Dhabi plates and drives around


----------



## Yoga girl

Thanks. If only they were this clear at RTA!

I also got a different version from RTA over the phone. She told me it was possible for me to go directly to Abu Dhabi and do the transfer there as car registration is accepted there and still valid, so there will be no need to retest.

Has anyone tried this other approach?


----------



## Berliner

The car has to be "deregistered" in the respective Emirate and only then can it be reregistered in a different one.

Take a Dubai car to Abu Dhabi will do no good.


----------



## Yoga girl

Hmmmm according to RTA over the phone this evening, it is possible to do just that as they have the details in their system too....

I also checked out the Abu Dhabi government website about the procedure to transfer a car across Emirates, and this appears to be possible by going there directly.

As long as I return my registration card and number plates, the RTA is not interested where I do this (so they tell me).


----------



## travertine

A year ago I did the reverse I.e. AD to Dubai and I had to do everything: test in AD, transfer to my name in AD, take out insurance and rego for 4 days, drive to Dubai, test in Dubai, transfer from AD to Dubai. Maybe things have changed in a year and if so that would be good.


----------



## Yoga girl

travertine said:


> A year ago I did the reverse I.e. AD to Dubai and I had to do everything: test in AD, transfer to my name in AD, take out insurance and rego for 4 days, drive to Dubai, test in Dubai, transfer from AD to Dubai. Maybe things have changed in a year and if so that would be good.


Did you get export plates? And was the registration valid or expired? Also I know for a fact that you can test the vehicle in Dubai fans submit the test certificate for registration in Abu Dhabi.
There are slight differences between the Emirates but the Abu Dhabi government website describes the process of registration clearly and much depends on validity or expiration of registration at time of transfer....


----------



## Moe78

Could be worth a shot trying it the easier way if you want Yogi Girl. Finally selling the Suzuki?


----------



## travertine

Yoga girl said:


> Did you get export plates? And was the registration valid or expired? Also I know for a fact that you can test the vehicle in Dubai fans submit the test certificate for registration in Abu Dhabi.
> There are slight differences between the Emirates but the Abu Dhabi government website describes the process of registration clearly and much depends on validity or expiration of registration at time of transfer....



Yes the AD registration was valid when I bought the car and I had to get export plates. I can understand that the Dubai test is accepted in AD but probably not the reverse based on what I observed.


----------



## Shankar5

*Did you manage to transfer the vehicle?*



Yoga girl said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the step by step process and documents required to sell a car registered in Dubai to a resident of Abu Dhabi?
> 
> I have visited 2 RTA offices and they seem either not to know or very hazy with the process. I rather not have to drive back and forth from Abu Dhabi trying to make sense out of it all!
> 
> Has anyone done it?


Hi,

Did you manage to transfer the vehicle? If you did could you please share your experience on the procedure?

Thank you,


----------



## rsinner

Shankar5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you manage to transfer the vehicle? If you did could you please share your experience on the procedure?
> 
> Thank you,


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...tered-car-abu-dhabi-resident.html#post4844834


----------



## Yoga girl

Shankar5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you manage to transfer the vehicle? If you did could you please share your experience on the procedure?
> 
> Thank you,


You can read everything here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...tered-car-abu-dhabi-resident.html#post4918586
in the Abu Dhabi forum.


----------

